# pinching/pulling around belly button in 2ww ,, what causes it ?



## Cazz1978 (May 22, 2006)

hi all,
this might seem like a daft question i know   but have read alot about ladies in their 2ww having pinching/pulling sensation around belly button area ,, most i have read have gone on to have   altho some havent.

my question is .. what does this pinching/pulling mean ? is it just hormones or does it actually have something to do with implantation or something else?

i promised myself to try not to symptom spot this month as i know how it drives you crazy. 
but i started having this pully/pinchy feeling about an inch to the left of my belly button early hours this morning and again on and off throughout today,,  its not painful and only lasts a few seconds at a time...

i know its probably too early for me to be having any signs as im only on day 5 of 2ww and im ttc naturally with no medication, i have not experienced this in any of my 3 other 2ww and this is my 4th month ttc

i would be interested to hear any views on this as too what causes it 
thanks 
cazz xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Cazz
I'm afraid i can't really help with the pulling/pinching feeling, i didnt experience it myself or have even heard of it for that matter but i really hope it means your on your way to a BFP! 
I drove myself crazy in the 2ww with syptom spotting when actually looking back the only one i can put my finger on was a metal taste in my mouth   this continued for the first few weeks of pregnancy too.
Good luck hun hope this time you get your dream  

love caz & bubba xxxx


----------



## Bernie76 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, I have not experienced this but funnily enough I was chatting with my best friend a few days ago. She is just over 10 weeks pregnant. She was telling me that she experienced this sensation you describe just near to her belly button. She was telling me at the time that when she looks back she thinks this may have been implantation as it was around this time that she felt it...so you never know!!        Good luck xx


----------



## Celeste (Nov 15, 2007)

I've no idea what causes it... but I got it - just once - shortly after my BFP.  Hope it's a good sign for you!


----------

